# 2021 TIDEWATER 2210 CAROLIAN BAY



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 22 FT BOAT FILLS ALL YOUR NEEDS FROM BEING A FAMILY BOAT FOR CRUISING AND SKING TO AN AWESOME FISHING BOAT IN THE BAY OR LITTLE OFFSHORE CHASING KINGFISH POWERED WITH A YAMAHA F150XB MOTOR LEANING POST REAR SEATING LOTS OF STORAGE AND LIVE WELLS TILT STEERING LARGE HEAD CONSOLE CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA TODAY 361-758-2140 $ 52,569.00














































































*


----------

